# Nikon Coolpix2500



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody out there using this camera ?  I've got a problem in restoring the camera's default values.  Already tried the manual and Nikon help center without any success.

I'm apparently not correctly reading the manual or explaining my problem to the Nikon help center.

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't have this camera..  but am VERY good with electronics - thus the nickname 

However, the only reset functionality I can find is as follows:

Set the camera into manual mode ("M") -- see p 25 of the manual.
Now in the setup menu Reset all should appear --  See p 69-71 or pg 12 
Choose reset all.. then choose reset to confirm.

That should reset anything thats available.

Good luck.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 5, 2009)

If that doesn't work, go here, http://www.nikonians.org/forums/dcboard.php?az=show_topics&forum=153 , register as a new user (free) and post the question in the CoolPix User Forum.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2009)

Dean - thanks for your reply.  I belive I am correctly following the manual - but unlike the example in the manual the camera monitor omits the "Reset All" option.  The other functions (Brightness, CF Card Format, Date, Auto Off, Language, and USB all appear on the camera monitor - but NOT the "Reset All" option.  It's like there should be an addition screen or page to display this missing option. 

Gery - Thanks - I'll try Nikon web site you gave me.

Again - thanks guys

Gordon


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2009)

I think maybe have discovered at least part of my problem. It appears there are two Shooting Modes:

1.  A Auto
2.  M Manual

The "Reset All" function appears to be available only thru the M Manual Mode.  If so - my problem is that I am trying to Reset All via the A Auto Mode - but I can't figure out how to navigate the camera menu to activate the M Manual Mode.

AGGGGGGGGGG -


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2009)

Gordon -- Did you get the camera into manual mode?   If you are in auto mode, that reset WILL NOT appear!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2009)

FOUND THE MANUAL MODE ! - -  "Reset All" function works as advertised.

Thanks to all.

Gordon


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 5, 2009)

How about THAT, huh, huh, can't get service like that anywhere else! Not even India! ALPHAGEEK TO THE RES-CUE, ALPHAGEEK TO THE RES-CUE!


----------



## alphageek (Feb 5, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:   I did get that nickname for a reason!!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Now if I could just figure out how to just 'help people' for a living, I wouldn't have to do the real 'less fun, but still geeky' work all day long.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 6, 2009)

Alphageek - - outstanding service - send me a bill - and I'll put it with the rest of them.

Thanks

Gordon


----------

